# Tanganyikan tank substrate



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm setting up a 29G Tanganyikan tank for Regannis, Brichardis and TBD. I'm planning to use a bag of Flourite covered by a mixture of pool filter sand and a bag of Carib Sea Cichlid Mix. Around 1/1 ratio sand to Cichlid Mix. 

Would it benefit me to add Laterite to the sand/Cichlid Mix before I put it down over the Flourite?

Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The sand will tend to settle to the bottom and leave the larger gravel sizes on top. Why are you using Flourite? What plants are you planning to use?

I like the look of Seachem's Silver Shores™ Aragonite substrate: 
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/SilverShores.html
It will probably look good mixed with Flourite if you want to do that. The gravel sizes are similar.

I also like their Pearl Beach™ Aragonite: 
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/PearlBeach.html

And their Meridian™ for a beach effect. It's very smooth and most shell dwellers love it: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Meridian.html


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Why Flourite? Ummmm, because it sounded good?

I initially was looking to use Aragonite but was advised that it tends to burn plant roots which was why I mixed the Cichlid Mix with the more neutral pool filter sand.
This is the stuff I have: http://www.carib-sea.com/pages/products/fresh/africancichlid.html
It's the Rift Lake Authentic stuff on the bottom right. I figured it would act as a buffer while the plants could root better in the finer sand. Now I'm realizing sand may not be ideal so I thought I'd try putting a planted tank substrate underneath.

Here's a list of plants I was going to use as a reference to choose from: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...71-plants-for-african-cichlids.html#post96712

I'd like to try Riccia and/or Hairgrass in the foreground but beyond that I haven't decided on anything. I currently have around 6 watts per gallon from 2 - 4X OD 39W T-5 cool white bulbs but they'll be switched to daylight once I'm up and running. The tank has a 9 watt UV sterilizer and will have a DIY yeast CO2 generator.

I guess I could rethink the whole substrate thing and use something else entirely if I'm going to regret later on what I'm doing now. I do happen to have a bag of Aragonite sand but I'm not really looking for a beach effect.

I appreciate the help. Please keep the suggestions coming. Thanks!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

For all my tanganyikan tank I used silica sand with about 10% aragonite or coral sand. This is all I ever needed to buffer the water. Pure coral sand and aragonite has been reported to cause irritation with little particles that hang in the water column and I found my fish scratched a lot when I tried it temporarily (out of curiousity!).

I use the same sand (without the aragonite) for all my tanks and in two have put laterite under the sand and have flourite under it in my main tank. A few bits come up to the top but nothing major. Maybe this would work for your tank.

To be honest Tanganyikans should be fine with any substrate as long as you have water that stays alkaline (very important they will die in acidic water) and is fairly hard and low in nitrogenous waste. 
Maybe the best answer is to use whatever substrate you want in the tank and put some Coral gravel or aragonite into your filter to boost the hardness? Just stay away from Aquasoil that will drop the KH and pH!

BTW, What are TBDs? I've never heard of any Tanganyikans referred to as that!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Many aquatic plants thrive in slightly acid conditions. This acid condition makes the plants to be better use the nutrients. But, on the other hand, there's many that will survive well in alkaline conditions. Anubias, Val's and Java Fern are a few.

Your link shows many different substrates. Which one(s) are you using?


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Left, I'm using the Rift Lake Authentic Product #: 00225

Ed, TBD refers to an as yet unknown species, Lamprologus Tobedeterminus.  

Thanks for the help. I think I'll proceed as planned and add Laterite to the gravel/sand mix, put it down over the Flourite and maybe add Aragonite to the substrate in non planted areas if additional buffering is needed.

What other additives do you guys use for your Tanganyikan tanks?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha ha! Silly me! A shoal of Cyprichromis would look great if your tank is 18" or taller and about 2.5-3ft long (I'm never sure of the dimensions of US sized tanks!). Otherwise a little group of Neolamprolgous multifasciatus in shells on the sandy area at the front would be great. (BTW if you go for them only put sand at the front - they dig so much they'll be down to the bottom layer in an evening! Great fish though and they live as a colony so you don't just have to keep a pair or trio.)
To keep the peace with the rock dwellers put a pile of rocks in each corner and don't link them together - the Julies can take possesion of one and the Brics the other - reduces squabbles!

I haven't got any Tanganyikans anymore, switched to West Africans, Apistos and now killies.
When I did keep them I never added anything except RO Right to the RO water during water changes to boost the GH. Tanganyikans just want alkaline, hard, pure water. I can never see why people add all these 'rift salts'. The aragonite will slowly dissolve to buffer the KH and will add minerals to boost the GH and mineral levels too. That's all you need IME.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I like: _Neolamprologus leleupi _(Yellow) but they will pester any small shell dwellers that you may have with them. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1671


----------

